# Hi



## junkers88 (May 22, 2007)

hi from junkers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2007)

Goodbye Yamashitia...


----------



## DOUGRD (May 22, 2007)

Welcome to the fray, I mean forum! Just kiddin'. I hope you enjoy the discussions. There are some really knowledgeable people here.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2007)

He's been banned for being a duplicate user...


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2007)

...among other things...


----------

